# Redworms & nightcrawlers



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Is it ok to feed my tokay redworms(earthworms) or nightcrawlers? Is there anything wrong with that? I live about 2 hours one way from any pet store so it would be alot easier and cheaper if I could feed it nightcrawlers. Right now I'm feeding him meal worms but those are also difficut to get.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thye are fine to feed the tokay
but u have to very there diet
with wax worms and cricket too


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Death in # said:


> thye are fine to feed the tokay
> but u have to very there diet
> with wax worms and cricket too


 Thanks. How often would I have to do that? I can order crickets online but I'm not sure how long I can keep them. I hear that they stink pretty bad if you keep them or breed them for very long I have never seen waxworms just mealworms and superworms.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

The worms are ok to feed, but since tokays are really not a species you find on the ground, you may have trouble convincing a tokay to eat them...if you are too far from a pet store, then I suggest you order crickets from somplace, I prefer grubco, but there are TONS of suppliers out there who are reasonable and deliver straight to your home.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

johndeere said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > thye are fine to feed the tokay
> ...


 i have a 10g tank were i keep a couple of hundreds of crickets in there a week and feed them potatoes and water
and just keep a screen on a towel over it and u wont smell anything
most pet stores will sell wax and meal worms


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> The worms are ok to feed, but since tokays are really not a species you find on the ground, you may have trouble convincing a tokay to eat them...if you are too far from a pet store, then I suggest you order crickets from somplace, I prefer grubco, but there are TONS of suppliers out there who are reasonable and deliver straight to your home.


 Hey thanks I looked up grubco and they have a pretty big selection. He certanly tears into those mealworms. also when you measure a gecko do you count the tail. If you count the tail my Tokay is 8" long.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Death in # said:


> i have a 10g tank were i keep a couple of hundreds of crickets in there a week and feed them potatoes and water
> and just keep a screen on a towel over it and u wont smell anything
> most pet stores will sell wax and meal worms


 Cool so all I need is some potatoe slices and a little conainer of water? Can I keep em outside like under the porch?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

johndeere said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > i have a 10g tank were i keep a couple of hundreds of crickets in there a week and feed them potatoes and water
> ...


:nod: that will be fine
and u do include the tail in measurements
do u have any pics of your gekko gecko and the enclosure


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Death in # said:


> :nod: that will be fine
> and u do include the tail in measurements
> do u have any pics of your gecko gecko and the enclosure


I don't have a digi camera but I'll try and borrow one. Right now he's in a ten gallon but I'm making a tall terarium for him. It's gonna be nice when I'm done with it. I also want to put a small waterfall in it.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

actually a longer will be very nice for him
i find a 55g perfect for them


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Nutritional Analysis Chart: http://www.grubco.com/Nutritional_Information.cfm


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

when measuring length you can include the tail length, that would be a TL (total length) measurement, or you can measure it from snout to vent (SV) and omit the tail......


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh ok thanks.


----------

